# TJ Maxx 12/13 Season



## gmcunni (Oct 3, 2012)

stopped by expecting to see nothing but found a few shells and jackets already out.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 3, 2012)

No hard goods?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 3, 2012)

none that i saw


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 4, 2012)

I was in TJMax last weekend and there was nothing.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 4, 2012)

In a manhattan store about a week and a half ago and they ahd nothing. Probably another week or two and they will ahve whatever theya re going to have.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 4, 2012)

I imagine lots of soft goods and not much hard goods because the manufacturers have reigned in their production so as not to have much surplus.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 9, 2012)

Nothing in NYC or Jersey yet.

Already looking forward to hitting a VT location at Thanksgiving. They ship TONS of ski stuff up there (like ridiculous sums) and much of it doesnt sell = great mark downs on already low prices.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2012)

Torrington, CT has some jackets, but that's it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 10, 2012)

A few soft shells and that's it , nothing to excited about either as they were the lower end of the quality matrix .


----------



## Cheese (Oct 10, 2012)

I stopped in a NH location last weekend and basically only saw Columbia jackets.  No gloves or base layer clothing yet but perhaps soon.


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 10, 2012)

A little at TJMaxx last week, will check out this week.

But Nordstrom Rack was loaded with NorthFace, got kiddos some awesome ski mittens for $30.  Shells, pants, layers, M, F, kids...all sorts of stuff.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 12, 2012)

Yesterday's sightings:

Tjmaxx St Davids/Villanova has some very nice ski pants and bibs for the kids, The North Face, Columbia and Burton inc a nice black Goretex pair in what i think is considered a Burton adult size XS msrp $300, iirc tagged at ~$129. Looked like some nice women's shells too. 

Marshalls by REI in Conshy has a couple pretty nice mens Columbia omnitec shells/ silver dots inside, $300 msrp tagged at $129 (iirc), cool colors too.


----------



## Rushski (Oct 16, 2012)

Tyngsboro, Ma had Columbia, a little bit of Spyder and was lucky ti find a Merrell jacket...

Didn't know Merrell made jackets but it really looks weel-made and is cool to boot.  Plus for $79 instead of $189 I couldn't leave it there.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 16, 2012)

revisit newtown CT (took daughter up for haloween costume) and nothing new.

but i did pick up a new base layer shirt.  Medium weight with the thumb hole in sleeve for for $15


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2012)

Not much in the Southington store, just some Columbia stuff and a stray Marmot jacket or two.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 24, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> A little at TJMaxx last week, will check out this week.
> 
> But Nordstrom Rack was loaded with NorthFace, got kiddos some awesome ski mittens for $30. Shells, pants, layers, M, F, kids...all sorts of stuff.


Thx, wouldn't've check out the Rack otherwise. KoP and WGrove had, TNF layers, fleece, down jackets and shells but no pants. Of interest, past season TNF Free Thinker jacket (white/grey), and TNF Enzo jacket http://blistergearreview.com/gear-reviews/2011-2012-the-north-face-enzo-jacket , each at $230. I like the fit of the Enzo, may be a keeper.


----------



## NotEasyBeingGreen (Oct 25, 2012)

TJ's in Northborough very recently had some Rossi and Spyder jackets - good looking and good prices. BJ's in the same center had a ton of NorthFace soft shells.


----------



## severine (Oct 26, 2012)

It's just not October without a TJ Maxx thread.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 31, 2012)

Lots of Marmot stuff. I bought a Marmot Zeus 800 fill down. They also had a nice Marmot Mainline Jacket for $199. http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?81834-Marmot-Mainline-Jacket-Men-s Didn't need another shell though or I might have jumped on this one.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 10, 2012)

Just tried on a Kjus Sound Barrier Jacket @ TjMaxx http://www.kjus.com/en/content/men-deviation-jacket it's tagged $499, 50% off msrp.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 10, 2012)

〽❄❅;741253 said:
			
		

> Just tried on a Kjus Sound Barrier Jacket @ TjMaxx http://www.kjus.com/en/content/men-deviation-jacket it's tagged $499, 50% off msrp.



nice looking jacket


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 11, 2012)

I may have to wander over to TJ Maxx and see what's shaking.  I was very disappointed on with my Black Friday Vermont TJ Maxx stop, they hadnt even gotten ski stuff in at that point.  Last year the same location looked like it was a ski shop.  Racks and racks of coats and ski/snowboard pants, tons of helmet, hats and gloves etc....


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 11, 2012)

hitting the local TJM today while out running errands.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 11, 2012)

Hasn't been much in the Southington location. Just some gloves and hats and some inexpensive base layers.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 12, 2012)

If they don't have the goods yet, I suspect we're S.O.O.L. this year


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 12, 2012)

lots of ski helmets @ $50, some pants (burton i tihink) which seem nice but black (not my color), columbia jackets of varying styles/colors.  nothing that really grabbed my attention.


----------



## tekweezle (Dec 14, 2012)

Ski helmets at the tjmaxx in Rego park, queens nyc. 29.99-59.99(basically 50% off) 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheese (Dec 14, 2012)

SmartWool socks last week but they either didn't have my size or they had already been wiped out (Nashua, NH).


----------



## T&A (Dec 14, 2012)

Couple jackets here in the Cape but nothing to recommend to get.  Go more for shops sales.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 15, 2012)

tekweezle said:


> Ski helmets at the tjmaxx in Rego park, queens nyc. 29.99-59.99(basically 50% off)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk



Didnt know Scotty has a brother.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 15, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Didnt know Scotty has a brother.





Lol will see what gets put in the miscellaneous fourm.


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 17, 2012)

The store in Leominster had some nice Spyder pants for $199. Still had plenty of the Marmot Zeus downs too.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 18, 2012)

Clinton, NJ

Some nice Columbia pants, a few coats. Lots of midlayer stuff, Red helmets, Bolle+Smith goggles, Burton+Marmot gloves, etc..., but not anything in much numbers.  Seems this is a poor TJ Maxx year. Maybe production was down due to economy.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 8, 2014)

Bump regarding TJ Maxx.

I just was checking out Sierra Trading Post and was curious as to its story.  Turns out that TJX (owner of TJ Maxx) bought them out in December 2012.  Wonder how this will bode for TJ Maxx and ski gear.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump regarding TJ Maxx.
> 
> I just was checking out Sierra Trading Post and was curious as to its story.  Turns out that TJX (owner of TJ Maxx) bought them out in December 2012.  Wonder how this will bode for TJ Maxx and ski gear.



Never saw much there this year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 9, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Never saw much there this year.



Maybe we know why....it all went to STP.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2014)

i didn't need anything this year so i didn't really shop much. a time or two i stopped in with someone else i'd do a quick check, don't recall seeing much at all


----------

